# Military Moms: Jan/Feb 2011



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy New Year! May we all have a blessed and bountiful year ahead!

Congratulations are in order for Adorkable!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

on that note (thanks







)

my little girl and boy were born on December 27th at 6:30am and 6:44am weighing 5lbs3oz and 5lbs10oz respectively.

They were right at 36 weeks gestation and were wonderfully healthy. (both had Apgar scores of 8 then 9 and their 1 and 5 min checks)

Everyone is tucked in safe and sound at home learning life together. We ended up at the hospital at 7cm dilated, something in my felt i was supposed to be there, which was a big deal for me since i had really felt i would never want that, but i found out once i got there that my BP had shot thru the roof and i was spilling tons of protein and my liver panel was off the charts, after never showing a single sign of it i developed a really rapid and sever case of Eclampsia or something, I'm glad that it got taken care of, though the help for that cause a chain of other issues which stalled my up till them really impressive labor. i spent 24 hours in the L&D before finally getting from that 7 to 10 and finally having a wonderful really amazing vaginal birth.

I'm still on BP medication and feeling good.

Babies and I are home after close to 4 days of getting watched, but no NICU!


----------



## RaeRae91 (Feb 12, 2010)

Can I join??? I'm not a military momma yet but my DF is army and we are going to be married sumtime before june..Im new to all this military stuff so I figured this would be a good place for help support... we are in alaska right now but in july we have to move to ft. lewis WA.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Congrats Adorkable!!! What beautiful little babies they are! 

Sorry I haven't posted much... been keeping to myself lately and really been busy at the same time....and ummmm have an announcement....

I took a pregnancy test and the faintest little line appeared.... This means (if my calculations are right!) When this baby comes, I will have a 3 year old, a 15 months old, and a newborn.... Lord help me! haha!!

We were not trying.... but we weren't really actively preventing.... well, sort of heh. So this is just kind of a huge shock for us both. Especially since we will be PCSing in the spring or summer and no clue where we are going (rumor has it Korea) so I'm just trying to take this all in now 

And of course you can join RaeRae!! Welcome to the military wife life!! It's a wonderful journey!!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so happy for you Adorkable and glad all went well and you and the babies are home and healthy. Enjoy your babymoon!!!

Welcome RaeRae!!!

Kourtney - Congratulations! You will do great, having already had little ones close together you know what to expect.


----------



## RaeRae91 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes mamas! So I hvae a qeustion maybe you ladies can help me with... I have a son from a previous relationship... his father has givin up all rights to him... It should be no problem for my fiance to adopt him now right?


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

Hey RaeRae ..... I would recommend waiting until you get married before you pursue the adoption. You probably will get better advice in the blended and step family forum since it's not really a military issue  As far as the military is concerned, your son would be one of his dependents. Hope that helps a little!


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

Congrats on the new babes Adorkable! They are so beautiful!

Not too much new with us. We're slowly getting ready for our move in April. We're trying to get our house listed this week. I'm going through closets, trying to get a little more organized before I get too hugely pregnant and tired to do it.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Adorkable: Congrats! What beautiful babies!

We finally got those orders, and yes, they are for Cherry Point.







Only problem is, a move isn't authorized. DH is working on that & thinks he's got a good chance of getting it funded. We'll move whether the military pays for it or not, but gosh it would be nice to have that $$. We're listing our house on Friday, so this week has been busy, busy, busy with pre-packing & cleaning for staging! And we got our loan pre-approval so we'll start really looking for a new place after we get this one on the market.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Ive been gone a fair bit but between Mae almost being mobile now (rolling over) and babyproofing (havent done that in a few years!) plus the 2 week trip we took home (in the car with three kids from 2 1/2 months to nearly 8 years old and it was 2200 miles there and back) and readying for the deployment (which is now under way) Ive been a bit busy.

But trips over, house is almost babyproofed, and deployment has begun... so I guess I'm back!

Congrats Adorkable on the birth and MommaKitten on the future birth!

RaeRae - even if he doesn't adopt him if he is living with you your hubby (when you are married and he is hubby) can claim him as his dependent. I have 2 kids from a previous marriage that hubby has as dependents. However, if you do have the termination of parental rights from your sons father (or there is no father on record... but if hes on record as his father you HAVE to have the termination of parental rights) then your husband should have no problem adopting him


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Adorkable, CONGRATULATIONS!







Its so great to see twins arriving vaginally. Well not seeing, you know. Yay! They're beautiful.

MK, congrats to you too!


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Congrats Adorkable and Hello everyone else!!

This is my last month with DH before he deploys again... then I'll be moving back up to Michigan with my parents.







On the plus side I'll never be alone if I don't want to be. On the down side I'll be back to doing dishes for 5-10 people, including my dad who will use 5 pans to cook one piece of meat.

So does anyone have any more tips on how to help a baby learn who Daddy is while he's away?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Question for the Army wives, particularly if you aren't in the service yourself, what do you wear for formal wear when your dh is in uniform? I have to come up with my first modern dress in about 5 years (hang on, have I even bought a dress since we got married? eep!) by March.

I think the dress uniform will be navy blue, so I'm debating between a navy blue that turns bright blue when it reflects the light, doing something in orange (complementary colors, so red if it turns out the uniform'll be the dress greens instead), or a hunter green (which would clash horribly with the dress greens.)


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

How exciting! I normally shop at Nordstrom for dresses, I find that I like their selection the best. Most clothing and sales don't sell greens anymore, so if he's buying a uniform or purchased one recently it'll be blue. If he was issued one it could still be green but they're phasing out the greens. I always wear dark colors so navy, black, dark purple, etc. You'll find that there will be some people who wear really bold colors but I personally find darker colors to be more appropriate for a formal event.

This is what I wore for the last formal:



This is the one I wore prior to this one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3079804?origin=category&resultback=3395

You'll have to show us what you decide on!


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats! You can so do it  I currently have a 3 month old, a 19 month old and a 33 month old... yeah, my oldest turned 2.5 the day after the youngest was born!! Add in that DH deployed right before the baby was born? It has been a bit crazy!! Fun tho... and they are so cute with the baby!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MommaKitten21*
> 
> Congrats Adorkable!!! What beautiful little babies they are!
> 
> ...


----------



## kauhoku (Jun 16, 2010)

hi. i'm new here. i'm a navy spouse and mom to three. i have a question i was wondering if anyone knows anything about duty swaps?

raerae, my sister and her husband are stationed at ft. lewis.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Katie~*
> 
> How exciting! I normally shop at Nordstrom for dresses, I find that I like their selection the best. Most clothing and sales don't sell greens anymore, so if he's buying a uniform or purchased one recently it'll be blue. If he was issued one it could still be green but they're phasing out the greens. I always wear dark colors so navy, black, dark purple, etc. You'll find that there will be some people who wear really bold colors but I personally find darker colors to be more appropriate for a formal event.
> 
> ...


Thank you! It looks like regular formal gowns work fine.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

If the event is big enough people will be dressed in all manner of formal attire from short cocktail dresses to full-on ball gowns. I prefer a middle ground but chances are whatever you choose will be just fine! If it were a smaller event I'd go for a formal looking cocktail dress in a heartbeat.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

if it is a dinner i always go full length formal, once when it was just a drinks reception i went with a cocktail dress.

the best part of military balls is that if your life is anything like mine you can splurge a bit on a dress because you will be able to wear it again soon when you get posted in a new place!

i have 4-5 very nice dresses and have worm them each many times because they were each worn once at each posting, and then again when we went to his school or to DC or a new unit.

as long as i stay a similar size i can keep wearing them for a very long time, something civilian ladies dont get to do! So i work hard to get beautiful very classic gowns and some i am still wearing and getting gushing compliments on 6 years after the first ball they went to, like this one below. (I will be deleting this picture in a few days to keep my MDC and IRL worlds separate)

this was my very first ball, when my now DH and i had just started dating and he had just come back form his tour in Iraq

(photo removed for privacy) />

EDIT TO ADD: 
as for general color and style, you might just keep in mind if DH likes to "show you off" or disappear at functions, mine really likes being with the the pretty girl, and really likes to see me dressed up and making an entrance, so i happily do just that. others feel out of sorts at events like that and would rather just slip in and out, dress accordingly, you are their adornment in my mind.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Well, I'll definitely be going with a sleeved dress, my arms and shoulders aren't nearly as pretty as yours!







Good point about being his decoration.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe somebody here can help me with this tax issue.

This year I originally thought we would receive the other half of DH's $10,000 enlistment bonus from the national guard. The first payment took place in August 2008. He didn't keep track of things as well as he should have and we determined that the entire bonus was paid in 2008 and was taxed 40%. I decided to check his w-2 and our tax return and see if the bonus had been included in his base pay and it wasn't, nor were the taxes included as they should have been.

That leads me to believe that there must be another w-2 floating around somewhere. He was paid by the national guard from January 2008-August 2008 when he went active duty, so would they have filed a separate w-2 for the two different periods? This is frustrating me to no end so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

That is very odd... We have been getting bits of DH's bonus for a few years (10K in 2008, 6K the past 2 summers) and it is taxed at 25% and all included on our W2. Is there anyway for him to get ahold of an LES from the month you got the bonus?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I've tried and nothing from 2008 is available online. I know it's somewhere because they have to hold onto it for record keeping. His pay has been a NIGHTMARE over the last three years, this really isn't any different. He's going to work today since he's been off because of snow the last two days and is going to track down where all the paperwork is.

Originally, 50% of the bonus was to be paid at the completion of OBC and the second half after serving 3 years (December 10). According to the paperwork we received from the NYARNG incentives manager, he was paid the full amount as of 9/22/08 and they took just over 40% out for taxes. Since I can't see any of the LES statements, I checked his w-2 and there's no discrepancy in pay to include the additional income or taxes. There was a huge deal for a while about who was actually responsible for paying him and I'm wondering if this got mixed into all the confusion. The only thing I can think is that they filed two separate w-2's, one for Jan-Aug 08 and one for Aug-Dec 08 and the Aug-Dec 08 one will reflect the bonus. If that's so I need to amend our 2008 return to include the extra w-2 so hopefully he can track that down today.


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

I hate dealing with military pay... we have been lucky to not have any major issues but even small things turn into a huge deal with them! Hope he can get it all sorted out easily


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Ugh, Katie, yuck. Seems like the little things always turn into nightmares. I hope he finds the w-2.

I'm still anxiously awaiting our orders. We're expecting that he'll report to the next job at the end of May, which gives us a little more than four months to get things figured out, including renting our house here in TX. It would be nice if they would give us more notice! On the bright side, I'll officially be a SAHM in four months. I'm nervous about that, but also really excited. Where we end up will play a role in how long I can SAH, and whether I can convince Huz that it's time to TTC. This next assignment will be four years, which is going to bring new experiences for us. DD was 6 mos. when we last moved, but (theoretically) she'll be starting school at the next assignment. She'll only be 2.5 when we move, so I doubt she'll remember it, but I wonder how the moving is going to impact her. Have you all done anything specific to prepare little ones for moves?


----------



## Soul-O (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Mamas:

Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. We're busy getting ready to move into a much larger home off post (in Dupont, a nice community that is a very short distance from the post) and I've been nursing both a bad cold and a badly broken toe that will require surgery soon, so life is a bit more hectic than I'd like it to be! DH recently moved to a new unit, and I'm feeling a bit out of sorts because I don't know any of the new people, and it's Infantry as opposed to MI (which is our norm).but it's a prestigious job, and DH is excited to be there. Having 5 boys to care for has been an adventure as well! Anyhow, looks like everyone has been busy around these parts.

Adorkable: Congrats, congrats, congrats! I remember sharing stories with you about the Infertility clinic at Madigan with you just about a year ago. I'm so happy that your beautiful babies have arrived. Enjoy those little blessings .

Sapphire: As far as formal attire is concerned, I usually go with something black that has bling-y type accents. I was 35 weeks pregnant at my last formal, so it was a bit difficult to find a great dress for that one, but I've found that stores like JCPenney and Macy's typically have nice dresses on sale this time of year. Have fun getting dressed up!

Katie: Wish I could help you with the W-2 issue. I think you are on the right track with your research. Let us know how it goes. I noticed that DH's pay was a little lower than expected today and think there's an allotment issue, but won't be able to work it out until the full LES comes out for January at the end of the month - ugh! It would be nice to have better access to financial tools, wouldn't it!

MK: Congrats on the pregnancy! Closely spaced kiddos can be a lot of fun . My DS3 and DS4 are 20 months apart. While it was very tough initially (especially because DH was gone for the first four months after DS4 was born), they are good friends and playmates now. I had DS4 while at Ft. Gordon, and wouldn't recommend using on post facilities. There is no OB unit at Eisenhower, so you see family practice MDs for prenatal care, then are referred out to MCG hospital in Augusta to deliver. MCG is, ahem, not exactly a baby-friendly facility. PM me if you want details.

Welcome RaeRae! I'm also at Fort Lewis. My DH is in the 3/2 Stryker BCT. We are a blended family as well. I would suggest holding off on any custody/adoption changes until you are married.

Sorry if I missed anyone. Off to change a diaper and get some breakfast for my DH. Hope all of you have a great day!


----------



## chely7425 (Aug 8, 2007)

JustKate... we have moved a couple times with little ones (once when DS1 was 4 months, and again when he was 2.5) and we never did much to prepared them for it. We talked about it a little, like how we were going to go on a long drive to live in a new place.. but all he really got from that is that we were going "on da biiiiig road with da tucks!!" so yeah  We are moving again in June and he will be a little over 3, DS2 will have be newly 2, and DS3 will be 8 months... that should be an interesting move...


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I might become an army wife and know *nothing* about military life.

My DH is graduating this year from pharmacy school and we are speaking with a medical recruiter on Wednesday next week. I am nervous about this big huge change. I have tried to research what we might face and all I know right now is that we would sign for four years, in order to get the max amt of the school loan repayment program offered. (We will have 150k of school debt when all is said and done!) I know that he will be deployed and could be as long as a year. Other than that, I know very little. I am getting used to the idea that we will be separated, but that is really hard to wrap my head around. I will be where ever he is stationed, alone, with no family or friends around. I know that there are probably a lot of spouses who live the same way and I have questions that I hope you ladies don't mind me asking.

What sort of support is offered to wives of deployed servicemen?

Is there anyone here who lives on the army base as opposed to taking the housing allowance? Pros and cons?

What is it like being married to a serviceman? Is it really all the different from civilian life?

Is there a good forum for wives of soldiers?

How many crunchy people do you know in military?

I will also read past the military mom threads from mothering. I am glad there is a tribe like this here at mothering!

Thanks ladies.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


> What sort of support is offered to wives of deployed servicemen?
> 
> *I don't know a whole lot about other branches but I'm sure we all have something similar. In the Army we have FRG groups, some are better than others but they basically exist to provide support and activities and updates/information about the deployed unit. Free child care is usually offered once a month here as well. There are typically all kinds of activities going on, both for adults and children. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soul-O*
> 
> Hi Mamas:
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. We're busy getting ready to move into a much larger home off post (in Dupont, a nice community that is a very short distance from the post) and I've been nursing both a bad cold and a badly broken toe that will require surgery soon, so life is a bit more hectic than I'd like it to be! DH recently moved to a new unit, and I'm feeling a bit out of sorts because I don't know any of the new people, and it's Infantry as opposed to MI (which is our norm).but it's a prestigious job, and DH is excited to be there. Having 5 boys to care for has been an adventure as well! Anyhow, looks like everyone has been busy around these parts.


We live in Dupont! I love it!


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Not too much going on with us. Work has been busy, my unit officially announced that they are deploying next year and we're doing everything that goes along with getting a unit ready for deployment. Thank goodness my family isn't close enough to hear that news. I won't be going because I'm pg and have 6 months pp that I'm non deployable, but my family will be worried and upset and I don't have the energy to deal with that right now.

We're about 3/5 of the way through DH's deployment. I'm glad it's going by quickly. (somewhat)

That is about all we have going on.

I love all of the ball pics. Here are a couple of OLD ball pics. I'm not even sure when they're from, but I've been an E-7 for over 5 years, so longer than that.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that the deployment is going by quickly, Sarah! How is your pregnancy going?

Not much new to report here, either. DH is working today and worked all weekend, he'll be off this Friday and Monday to make up for it. He goes to the career counselor early next month and we will hopefully get this ball rolling. I think about all the stuff we have to do between now and August and I just end up getting overwhelmed. I'm currently 16 weeks and the pregnancy is going well, my three year old is really into learning about pregnancy and asked the funniest questions so I'm really loving this age for having another baby.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, you are already 16 weeks! It goes by so fast! I wish Addison was a bit older so she could understand the whole pregnancy thing.

The pregnancy is going by quickly! I'll be 26 weeks tomorrow. It's another GIRL, so we're both pretty excited. It's been super easy, much the same as last time. I feel pretty good, I should be working out more. That's about it.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations on a new little girl!

After your first they seem to just go by faster and faster, I think because we have an older child keeping us busy. It feels like it's going by lightening fast this time, I know toward the end it'll slow down when I start getting impatient


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok had to come here to have my little freak out

My twins are 3 weeks old and yesterday, on my 5th anniversary my dh got some funky orders pulling him from the hospital clinic and sending him to Afghanistan! Taking him for training in 30 days no less.
Now folks are scrambling to see if they can swap someone else in the spot that.... let me see here.... DOESNT HAVE 3WEEK OLD TWINS!!

So we sit here and wait, he is at work and I might add freaking out like I have never seen him do, i feel so bad that he has this on his shoulders.
To make matters worse, if you remember we just in Sept moved 3000 miles away from all our family, friends and pretty much any support system that I may of had. Spending tons of money and nearly half my pregnancy to get us settled in DC, it was worth going thru it all right in the middle of my pregnancy because he was getting a really good job and was in a slot that would not be deploying. Now they are saying he is yanked from that spot, less than 3 months after we finally found a place to live and are working on making a life for us here.
He'll part of why we took the orders this last summer is because his old unit, which he really liked, was deploying in Feb. At least if we had stayed there we would not have blown all our savings and my one and only pregnancy on this PCS crap.

Now on one side I just need to calm down and trust that now that his Comand is on the same page with us and working on moving things around, that it will work out and in a few days I will be back here telling you ladies that all is clear and he is staying to see his kids take their first steps and learn to say "dada"
but the other side of me is freaking the #£%* out and cantveven begin to think about how the helll I'm going to do this, where the hell I'm going to live and ten thousand other logistical issues that is all screwing me over.

I felt so bad for him, I could tell something awlful was or had happened the moment I saw him come in from work. He ask not to talk about it at that time and we went forward with plans to rush out and grab a super fast little dinner for our anniversary, my mom was awesome and watched the babies for two hours. Boy it was hard to leave them, but we so needed something for us as partners, as lovers. as we drove home he got a call and I could see his whole body tense up as he just answered a ton of yes/no questions and seemed so strained and business like, not his usual tone. He finally told me as we sat in the driveway, he had wanted to fix it and for me to have never known till it was over if even then.

I had to tell him over and over, we are a military family, we get thru all of this together, there is no other way.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh goodness Adorkable I'm so sorry you're in this position. I'm crossing my fingers that his command is reasonable and has enough common sense to work everything out for you, I couldn't imagine forcing him to leave in this situation. I will be thinking of you, mama


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Adorkable, there has to be a way for someone to intervene. I'll keep you in my thoughts and you keep us posted.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks ladies, calmer now that I got to vent, thanks.

In any other situation we would look at it as the path to a first home downpayment. We all know this is what the job is sometimes, it's just so hard when it feels like it's alway screwing my plans, I've just given up so much for the army, I don't have much left to hold onto.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok so the folks in power here have rallied pretty well for us and it is looking good that dh will not be going, his clinic is expecting a new lady next month and she was notified and asked if she may want to go directly on this mission instead of him, she said yes and is working to come off of her pcs leave early to make the cut off. We have been told to make sure we are ready in case something falls thru with her, but the sgt major is personally walking her paperwork thru to make sure it gets done as fast and correctly as possible.

On a lighter note, his clinic thru me and one other still preggo soldier there, a mini baby shower at lunch today, very sweet. You could so tell who just liked to shop and who was the one other person there with twins, the former got us cute outfits that who knows if they will be the right size come summer ( they are summer clothes totally) the later got us two HUGE cases of diapers, in the next two sizes we will need. Now that's useful!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

That's a big relief! And how wonderful of them to throw you a baby shower!


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

I am so glad this is pretty much worked out for you! Gosh, how freaking stressful!


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats Adorkable!!! Those little faces in your avatar are precious!!!!

I'm Marla, Navy Wife and mommy of 3, we are currently living in Mississippi until our ship is completed and we make a fun homeport change. I am a semi crunchy mommy breastfeeding, cosleeping, and cloth diapering. I haven't gotten to be part of this tribe much, I hope to become more active


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Dear Mr. Assignment Officer,

I know you told DH that you would have us "penciled in" for something at the end of January or beginning of February, but I really need to know now. I'm sorry, I can't take it any longer. In our program, you have seven people to put in ten billets. Just pick one for us. I don't care where. I've got a lot to do in the next four months, and knowing where we're going would really help me make decisions, important ones. I have to rent our house, get rid of lots of our crappy furniture, decide whether to get pregnant, quit my job, see the inlaws, figure out if i need to get another job and find childcare, and 8,000 other little tasks that won't get done unless i do them, all with a smile on my face. So please, instead of playing Farmville or whatever you do all day, just pick a job for my husband so that I can plan our future.

V/r,

justkate


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justKate*
> 
> Dear Mr. Assignment Officer,
> 
> ...












I'm sorry but I just had to laugh at the Farmville comment, I'm sure you're not far off. I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh justkate, you so hit it on the head, I feel like that so often.

I'm still dealing from the deployment issue here. So far this other lady is going to take it, but we have been told that our name is still on it till she gets here and in processes, gulp. But then there is another guy that just came back from school and he could also take it if she falls thru, but if he does, then my dh would have to take his slot and he is headed to a new clinic opening up 40 miles away to be their NCOIC, a pretty good role, but it would mean a potential 1.5 hour commute or longer in the hell that is DC traffic, or us moving to another suburb in VA and all the hassle that intails. So much to sit and wait on, so little I can do about any of it or even to help get it resolved faster either way. Uurgh!

Oh on a way better note, my babies are 4 weeks old today, today was their EDD, they are doing super great!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy due date, babies! I'm glad they have a back-up person in place, although moving again certainly would not be ideal, especially with really little ones. It's looking like we will end up in the DC area because of what my DH specializes in and that's where the jobs are. We're going to be moving about a month after this little one is born, I won't even be able to make it to my 6 week checkup unless the baby decides to come early. It's only a 5 hour drive though, so better than across the country or something like that. I'll most likely be seeking out your input on neighborhoods in the coming months. I've been doing research on city-data for potential places to live, I'm definitely feeling in favor of urban living instead of a super long commute and the trade offs that come with that.


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justKate*
> 
> Dear Mr. Assignment Officer,
> 
> ...


I am actually thankful to know that I am not the only one who believes the detailer (thats what we call it in the Navy) is sitting online playing on facebook all day. Ours took FOREVER we were to the point where we had come to the conclusion we would just end up with orders. I told DH at one point I was going to go there, find him, and force him to assign us orders. We didn't even care what kind of orders they were!!!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *~Adorkable~* 



> I'm still dealing from the deployment issue here. So far this other lady is going to take it, but we have been told that our name is still on it till she gets here and in processes, gulp. But then there is another guy that just came back from school and he could also take it if she falls thru, but if he does, then my dh would have to take his slot and he is headed to a new clinic opening up 40 miles away to be their NCOIC, a pretty good role, but it would mean a potential 1.5 hour commute or longer in the hell that is DC traffic, or us moving to another suburb in VA and all the hassle that intails. So much to sit and wait on, so little I can do about any of it or even to help get it resolved faster either way. Uurgh!
> 
> Oh on a way better note, my babies are 4 weeks old today, today was their EDD, they are doing super great!


Any updates on the deployment front? Still waiting on orders here. I know this is terrible to say, but I almost wish that DH would end up at a deployable unit this time.







We've got 2 on the list, but there's no guarantee that he would or wouldn't deploy, even at a deployable unit due to his job. I just think sometimes it would be good for him to realize how lucky he is (to have me) and to show him that the nostalgia he feels for his prior deployments is just that--nostalgia. Shame on me. But I do get sick of hearing how great it was doing X, Y, and Z; how the commraderie isn't the same, blah blah. Okay, sorry. Shame on me again.

Adorkable, Happy EDD to the babies! How are you managing twins? My best friend is pg with twins (due in June) and I'm excited and terrified for her at the same time. She'll be in Germany with her DH, but doesn't speak German. I keep telling myself that she isn't afraid, so I shouldn't be afraid for her, but it's hard not to worrry. Not about the birth because she is mainstream and doesn't care, but about managing the early months alone. I wonder whether the babies will comfort each other at all?

Ho hum. Back to impatiently waiting for orders. Good thing I have MDC to waste my time!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

justKate - Did he deploy while you were together? I hear about the nostalgia as well, mostly because DH enjoyed the worldly aspect of it and liked being in the thick of things. He mostly talks about the drastic differences on what the news reported and what they really experienced









DH and I have been doing a lot of talking lately and what kind of path he sees himself on. I think he really wants to stay in the military because he enjoys a lot of aspects about it but he hates the mismanagement and a lot of the bureaucracy. He has a love/hate relationship at the present. There's no guarantee he wouldn't deal with that in the civilian world, it would just be a different environment. I have a feeling if his work situation were more favorable and he wasn't held down by the national guard he would be a lot happier because his career advancement wouldn't be hindered by their promotion schedule. I think his current disdain is reflected in the lack of motivation he feels to find a civilian job.

I WANT him to feel fulfilled and happy in his career, he's doing such a great job at what he does but there are a lot of factors outside of his control. I'm trying to come up with the paths that he would most likely experience that in. Sometimes I don't think he'd feel as challenged in the civilian world and it wouldn't be as exciting for him, it'd be difficult to be on the outside. I think we just had such a horrible experience with this last deployment and it left a bad taste in our mouths over the whole thing.

If he gets some good tips from the career counselor that make him feel optimistic I'll be happy. But I also think that maybe he should look into trying to stay active duty if that's what he really wants. I know he doesn't want to stay with this current unit because of the upcoming deployment and the new baby coming, but maybe if he can find a unit elsewhere who needs him he should look into it. I'm also trying to financially weigh what would be the best option but it's hard to know without seeing what jobs he'd qualify for and how those compare to what he currently makes. I know he'd have to make more as a civilian to break even.

Does anybody know much about the call to active duty program and how long it takes? He makes captain in June and can't do it until then, we're supposed to be out of here in August. My biggest fear is that he wouldn't be accepted into it and we'd be left with nothing. It's just hard to know what the best decision is at this point, but I have a feeling that if I left it up to him he'd stay in.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

No, Huz deployed twice before we met--he was 23ish? This was '01 and '03. I keep telling him he's an old man now! Of course things won't be the same. Job satisfaction for him has everything to do with the job. There are so many pros and cons to the military--and once you're in, it's hard to get out because of the pay. There's no way DH could make what he makes on the outside.

Katie, any news on the Call to Active Duty program? I hope you've gotten some answers or guidance. It is lousy that everything has to happen this summer when the baby will be arriving. So stressful. Hopefully things will sort themselves out soon. How are you feeling? Will you find out the sex of this baby in advance?

Adorkable, any progress on which of the other people will be deploying instead of your DH? It will be really good to have that settled so that you can move on to the next hurdle. Hopefully he will stay at Bethesda and you all can have some down time together with the babies.

Sarah W, how's the pregnancy treating you?

Got a little bit of news here as far as orders are concerned. The detailer told DH that he has it narrowed down to 4 jobs in 3 places, one of which will be ours. The places are DC, Chesapeake VA, and Yorktown VA. We should know for sure by the end of the month. At least this gives me a chance to research stuff--school districts, etc. I grew up in the DC area, so I'm really not interested in that, but it gives me something to look at on the internet while I'm at work. And it will be nice to get back to an area where there are more military families, and a commissary.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I know just what you mean about being able to research the area! I'm a researcher, too and like to get a feel for my surroundings before I arrive. I hope you hear what your destination will be soon!

We did get some good news for DH. It turns out that contrary to popular belief, he does not have to do the call to active duty program in order to stay active duty. He still has to be released from his National Guard unit, but once they approve the paperwork he's free to transition into active duty. From there, where we end up depends on the needs of the Army but I assume receiving orders will be similar to how it works for everyone else. He has until May to make a decision and submit the paperwork. He's also been in touch with several companies that hire junior officers and have transition programs and is getting started on that, he's going to be attending a workshop shortly on getting his resume together.

The biggest concern I have about getting out is the fact that he'll still be deployable with the National Guard and there's no protection when it comes to income. It would be much different if he didn't still have to be in the National Guard but I don't feel comfortable with the potential for income to be reduced because of deployment, especially if we end up in a high COL area. Getting a few more years of experience and being able to sever ties completely down the road will work out a lot better for a civilian career, I think.

My pregnancy is going well, almost at the halfway point! We won't be finding out gender but my DS is convinced he's going to have another sister.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Pregnancy isn't too bad...heartburn was killing me but my medics hooked me up with generic Zantac and it has made a world of difference.

In even better news...DH is home! They went with one platoon staying behind as they had originally planned and not the two that they had expected to increase it to.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

So here is some update about this deployment issue

Not cleared up yet! They leave to training in 10days and this is still a pile of red tape shit.

The other lady is here and still getting her paperwork done, but so far still into going but not finallized.
Back up person is less amused because it is getting to close to figure anything out.

Dh is going downhill in depression thinking he is ruining my life and abandoning his kids, so bad he is now on a mental health profile saying he can't carry a weapon. Shockingly even that was apparently not clear enough for them to kick him off a deploy list. He is in counseling 3x a week now and they are saying he has a substantial amount of PTSD from his first deployment in '03 were he was a very imbedded combact medic and delt with an amazing amount of serious tramua. This comes as no surprise to me, he has never delt with much of it and I know it has worn on him in many ways for years, he has been on welbutrian for 1.5 years now.

They are saying in his profile that they feel like if he does not get properly dx'd and treated and if he instead gets send away from his family and stable job posting, that he could slide further into the depression and be a risk to himself. Dh, one to never complain, says now that he pretty much does not disagree.

He has sent years taking care of soldiers mental health stateside and in theater and now he needs it and is getting shit on by the system. It is rocking his view of the military and his field within it.

Now that he has such a harsh written profile, folks in high places are looking to blame people that they did not know till the " last minute" and lower folks are starting to comer their asses and claim they had no idea either, even some folks that had already spoken to him and knew everything.

I'm so mad, worried, concerned for him, and generally flipped out right now.

Oh and today my mom who has been with us for 6 weeks helping with the newborn twins, goes home today. Starting tonight we are on our own, starting tomorrow i am outnumbered by newborn when he goes to work. wish us luck...


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

(((Adorkable))) That is awful! 

Does anyone have experience with the new PPM moves that have replaced the DITY? Can you still do a partial PPM? Is it worth the effort? (Did I tell you all we got DH's orders amended to a fully funded PCS?







) It's funny, it's been nearly 8 years since our last PCS, and the first major change to the system in that time frame only happened a year ago.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Adorkable







That's too much for anyone to have on their plate, I hope everyone wises up soon and does what's best for your DH. I'll continue to send positive thoughts your way.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm sorry Adorkable. I hope things get sorted out soon.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *MovingMomma*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the new PPM moves that have replaced the DITY? Can you still do a partial PPM? Is it worth the effort?


We were looking at the changes last night. One biggie (for us) is that you need an actual signature on the authorization form; it's not enough for it to say "signature on file." This is a PITA for us because the property office is in San Antonio. You also need your certified weigh slips (empty and full) from the location of origin, rather than whereever along the way. But yeah, you can still do a partial DITY/PPM. We made like $6000 2 years ago when we pulled our boat from FL to TX, with the truck packed full like the Beverly Hillbillies, but this year we're not sure...we don't have the boat anymore, so we're thinking it's only worth it if we can find enough really heavy stuff to weigh down the truck. I'll keep you posted on what we learn and decide. When will your DH's orders be for? Huz's should be May 20 this year....

What about letting them move your cars? I've heard nightmares....has anyone done that before?


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

We're doing a local move, so those aspects should be ok. When they switched from DITY to PPM (last spring) it sounds like the payments dropped by 1/3 to 1/2. DH's orders are for the end of June, but we're planning on doing the actual move in March. It sounds like we might not be able to get reimbursed on a PPM until he actually executes his orders at the end of June, and we most likely won't get any DLA until that time. Which is fine, we have the cash reserves to make it happen, it's just kind of a pain.


----------



## MommaKitten21 (May 12, 2009)

We just did a partial DITY move in late October, and it was totally worth it. We loaded all the heavy stuff in the van (ha!) and then packed food for meals and snacks. I decided against stopping at a hotel (12 hour drive) and just pushed through and arrived at midnight. We spent about $400.00 in expenses and got back just over a grand. So for us, it was definitely worth it. Also, I had a friend follow me with her dads truck and she brought the beds and other heavy items. The only PITA was driving to the closest weigh scale empty then full because it was a 30 minute drive, and of course, it was 30 minutes in the opposite direction of where we needed to go. That just kind of peeved me  but it all worked out 

On a side note, we are doing all right. We lost the baby, and I am doing okay, but DH not so much. He said he doesn't want anymore kids *sigh* I know this is just the phase he is in from grieving, but it still hurts to hear him say that stuff.

Other than that, we are doing just fine. Just waiting for some orders.... normal though it seems, huh?


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

so update on the deployment, his name is finally off the roster and the other lady got issued her orders! yippee

as for the rest of it, well he now has to deal with the mental health issues and profile that can up thru all this. we was assured that command cant just send him to a med board without letting the mental health folks work with him for a year or so. part of both of us are actually playing with the thought of letting them medically retire him, he has give so much to the army and suffers quite a bit in return. but mostly im just glad he is talking to someone and getting help, he is clearly struggling in silence and does not deserve that. plus i want him and our babies to be able to enjoy each other.

so one step at a time

nice side note was his boss in charge of his clinic said straight out that is he got a medical discharge she would turn around and hire him on the spot as a GS employee. a good comment on his skill level and tempting since he would sure make more as a GS than active Duty.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Kourtney: I'm so sorry about your baby.









Thanks for the feedback on the PPM. That sound similar to what we've gotten doing a DITY in the past.

Adorkable: Yay for no deployment! I hope all the other stuff works out and your DH is able to get the help he needs.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Kourtney, I'm so sorry about your loss. Wish I could send more comfort your way.









Adorkable, that is a huge relief. Hopefully the command gives your DH a chance to work through things and then make the best decision for your family.

As for us, we are still waiting for orders, but are unofficially penciled in for Yorktown, VA. I can't remember what the job was. Assistant comptroller-something? I don't know. Doesn't really matter anyway! Has anyone lived in that area or Ft. Eustis? He would be working at the CG Training Center off 17 & Moore House Rd. I'm really nervous about this next move because DD will probably be going to school while we're there (pre-k and k, maybe). My biggest concerns are where/what medical I'll have b/c I'd like to have another baby during the next 4 years, and then the school districts. Anything else I should make a top priority?


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Kate: I haven't lived in that area, but my BIL (CG) is going to school there right now! The TLF on Langley is awesome.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justKate*
> 
> As for us, we are still waiting for orders, but are unofficially penciled in for Yorktown, VA. I can't remember what the job was. Assistant comptroller-something? I don't know. Doesn't really matter anyway! Has anyone lived in that area or Ft. Eustis? He would be working at the CG Training Center off 17 & Moore House Rd. I'm really nervous about this next move because DD will probably be going to school while we're there (pre-k and k, maybe). My biggest concerns are where/what medical I'll have b/c I'd like to have another baby during the next 4 years, and then the school districts. Anything else I should make a top priority?


I'm a retired AF wife (as of October 2010), but I still occasionally lurk on this thread. DH is now a civilian GS at Scott AFB in Illinois.

Kate ~ DH's brother and one of his sisters both live in Yorktown with their families. I know they have both been very pleased with the schools there. My niece and nephew started kindergarten there and are now in 5th and 3rd grades. My other two nieces went to middle school and high school there and both went to good colleges (UVA and Old Dominion). Both BIL and SIL have had nothing but good things to say about Yorktown schools. Good luck with your move!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Good to know, thanks!

For those who delay vaxes, do you know if Tricare pays for the blood titer tests?


----------



## remijo (May 22, 2009)

Hi. Sorry I don't post much on here but thought I'd pop in. My husband graduates AIT in a couple weeks and we have orders for Yongsan. Anyone been to Korea? Any advice? Anyone done a 15 hour plane ride with a 15 month old? I'd love some advice on that one.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi ladies, can I join the party? Navy wife, and mama of 6 here. We are in Hampton Roads area. My husband has been in for 4 years and just reenlisted for another 4. I have mixed feelings on this but mostly good most days 

JustKate, will the ped order it, I am under the impression what ever is put on paper by the dr is approved 99.9% of the time.


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi there! Just popping in to say "HI" again. I've been on this forum a few times... then I had a baby, and then DH left for several weeks. I'm hoping I can get into a groove and participate is this thread more!

Mommyofalmost6, How do you like the Hampton Roads area? We're getting ready to move to Newport News!


----------



## natural&organicmom (Mar 25, 2008)

I am a military member as well as my husband, so here is my suggestion. Contact DFAS directly by phone and request copies of your LES's and W-2's for those dates as well as any other statements. It should have been on the LES as other pay unless they produced it from another department. I know whenever we do a DITY move we always have a second W-2 statement with that information and it arrives later than the usual W-2's. I had to request copies of our W-2's from 2007 recently and we received them within 10 days. Your husband will need to contact them because the statement is in his name. Good luck, Jennifer


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *madis81*
> 
> Hi there! Just popping in to say "HI" again. I've been on this forum a few times... then I had a baby, and then DH left for several weeks. I'm hoping I can get into a groove and participate is this thread more!
> 
> Mommyofalmost6, How do you like the Hampton Roads area? We're getting ready to move to Newport News!


Honestly we really do love it! Its so family friendly and so much to do and see. We are getting ready to start homescooling our little crew and are so excited about all the history around us. And the beach, ooo how I have come to love the beach lol. I have only been to Newport a few times as we live on the other side of the tunnel in VaBeach. It was nice over there though! Congrats on the baby


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Mommyofalmost6*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there! We saw the doc yesterday, and she said "oh, we don't do that for these (Dtap, IPV), they're just on a schedule."







So we are going to wait a little longer. Her daycare doesn't care, and I'm satisfied with what she's had so far. Hopefully we'll find a more flexible ped the next time we move.

Did you happen to have any of your children there in Hampton Roads? We're penciled in to Yorktown for now, and expecting to live in Gloucester or Williamsburg.... I'd like to have a baby while we're there. Obviously this is waaay early, but any information would be great!

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *madis81*
> 
> Hi there! Just popping in to say "HI" again. I've been on this forum a few times... then I had a baby, and then DH left for several weeks. I'm hoping I can get into a groove and participate is this thread more!
> 
> Mommyofalmost6, How do you like the Hampton Roads area? We're getting ready to move to Newport News!


Congrats on the baby! Are you moving this summer? We're going to be neighbors!

*remijo*, where in MD are you? I grew up there--Charles County. I know there are some military wives in Korea here on MDC, but I haven't seen anyone post on this thread recently. That's a big move...I don't envy you one bit. When will you be moving?

*MM*, good to hear about the TLF on Langley. I think we'll probably find a temporary place to stay until we find a good rental. I really like to get the feel of a place before jumping into a lease. Hopefully we'll be moving in May and we'll be ahead of the rush.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

I actually have not had a baby here yet.... we shall see though  I do recomend staying away from the military hospital up here and look in to the birth centers and I have heard some good things about a lot of midwives around here. So there is hope for a good experience!

I know Navy housing up here is done by Lincoln which has been fab for us and has some awesome housing up that way. Might be worth looking in to?

I know the Aquarium, Botanical garden and the Zoo do discounts for military. The zoo has a membership for $75 for the military family.

Maybe wait till you get here and ask for the test to be done? I have had great luck with our drs so I hope you have the same!


----------



## remijo (May 22, 2009)

Quote:


> *remijo*, where in MD are you? I grew up there--Charles County. I know there are some military wives in Korea here on MDC, but I haven't seen anyone post on this thread recently. That's a big move...I don't envy you one bit. When will you be moving?


We are in Fort Meade right now. Its been ok and we thought we'd be here the whole four years but I'm excited to be traveling, its one of the reasons we joined. The paperwork is a headache and I will be happy and relaxed when I have plane tickets in hand but not before then. There's all this talk that command sponsorship is so hard to get and they are very packed over there with families so I'm hoping, hoping that we are not one of the families that doesn't get sponsored. DH has orders to report May 6.


----------



## madis81 (Jun 16, 2005)

Justkate, we move in 2 weeks! And it realy sucks right now, because DH isn't home and we've all been sick. It started w/ the flu, and then my oldest 2 had/has pneumonia and I have bronchitis. My baby has managed to not get that ill. . . the power of breastmilk antibodies!


----------



## Doodler (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello all,

I am a Military Wife, living in Wiesbaden, Germany...but moving to Ansbach this Summer. We have an 11 year old daughter (Mya) and 16 month old son (Oliver) They are both Halloween babies, born ten years apart.

We are trying to decide when we want to TTC our next baby, but think we have decided that holding off trying until a couple months before he deploys will be the best bet....that gives us over a year, and I am getting antsy, but he was home for the birth last time and deployed when Oliver was 5 months old...came back when he was almost 14 months old. He doesn't want to miss that age again...so hopefully he can come home for the birth ( I know that it might not happen) and he will be home for the age he missed out on this time.

I also hope that I can do a homebirth for our next (and last) baby.

Oh, we also have a babywearing group we started here in Wiesbaden, Mya was breastfeed until just before she turned three and we Oliver is not stopping anytime soon. We cloth diaper...bedshare a little, although...if I am honest...after a deployment, I like alone time in bed with my husband...so we are working on sleep issues O seems to sleep better in his crib anyway....

I think that is all for now. Oh, I am originally from Vermont....Mya was born there and Oliver was born in Augusta, GA (Fort Gordon) We moved here when he was 2.5 months old


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

I need a little tricare guidance for some more btdt mamas. We're pcsing to a different tricare region in a month (going from north to south) and I will be about 37weeks pregnant







There's not an MTF, and I have Prime. All the Prime folks here where we are now are seen at the MTF, I have never had to go somewhere off base for my care. I don't know how it works. I'm trying to find out what I need to do to make sure I get some prenatal care those last few weeks. Will I have to see my new PCM and get a referral to someone off base first? The clinic offers basic gyn care, but not prenatal (found this out on their website). Should I try to call tricare and find out? Do I contact my current tricare region, or the one I'll be moving to? I do have some contact info for a civilian practice that I would like to go to, are they who I need to talk to? I'm so lost and confused, I don't really even know where to start. I know I could just show up at the hospital in labor and they wouldn't turn me away, but I'd like to try to get in to see someone at least once or twice before I deliver. Everything about this move is turning out to be beyond stressful.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

Awww hun that stress is not what you need right now!! I would call the office you want to use and talk to them about setting up an appt and having your records trasfred there as long as they take prime. Which if you are not near a MTF then I am sure they do. I would also call tricare South and talk to them and make sure you have all your ducks in a row so to speak. The few times I have had to call tricare offices it hasnt been to bad. I am not sure you would have to get a referal but you might whichis why I would call and ask. They can be picky sometimes  Good luck mama!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagin37*
> 
> I need a little tricare guidance for some more btdt mamas. We're pcsing to a different tricare region in a month (going from north to south) and I will be about 37weeks pregnant
> 
> ...


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

*Mommyofalmost6* and *madis81*,

I'm so glad to "meet" you two! We'll be PCSing to Yorktown in May. Right now we're on Prime Remote seeing civilians, so I'm unsure of what to do when we move. I'd like to have a baby in 2012, so ideally I'd find a midwife.... My understanding is that the MTFs are pretty full, so there's a possiblity that they will kick you out to the civilian world even on Prime. That would be great! Otherwise I'll probably look at going Standard once the pg happens. DD turned two this month, and I'm going to be a SAHM for a year or so, so I'll be interested in any activities/playgroups you reccommend.

*gagin37*, When we were in Key West, it was that way. It was awesome. We stayed Prime, technically, but I saw civilians (a midwife group!) for my maternity/birth/postpartum care. It's the best of both worlds--FREE and you pick your provider. IME in heavy military areas w/o maternity care, the OB/GYNs/Midwives accept Tricare. I didn't need a referral--when you switch regions, they'll know that there is no maternity care available and ask you for the name of the person you want to be your PCM. It can be anyone that takes Prime. Super stressful that you're dealing with this, but it could work out really well for you. If i were you, I would call the provider you like and confirm that they take Tricare Prime, and that they'll take you at 37 weeks. Then when it's time to switch regions, give their name, and ask tricare if there's anything else they need from you. If you happen to be going to Key West, let me know!

*Doodler*, welcome! That's amazing that you had two Halloween babies. My best friend just moved to Germany (5 mos. pg with twins!) and I get the feeling that she feels a little isolated. Is it difficult to get by if you don't speak German? She's in Otterbach and her DH works on a military base near there.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justKate*
> *gagin37*, When we were in Key West, it was that way. It was awesome. We stayed Prime, technically, but I saw civilians (a midwife group!) for my maternity/birth/postpartum care.


Yep! Who did you see in Key West? I was at Dr. Ward's practice w/ her midwives.


----------



## gagin37 (May 25, 2008)

Thanks, I think that's what I'll do. I'm going to call the provider's office tomorrow, and see what they say. One more thing in the looooong list of stuff to do. We're going to Robins AFB, in GA. Did I mention dh has decided we're going to do a DITY move? At 37weeks pregnant. Ug. And we're trying to remodel a bunch of stuff in our house in hopes of catching a buyer, cause no way can we manage 2 mortgage payments for very long. I'm so over it all right now. I want to be nesting and getting ready for my baby girl, not painting ceilings in a house I'm about to move out of.

Quote:


> *gagin37*, When we were in Key West, it was that way. It was awesome. We stayed Prime, technically, but I saw civilians (a midwife group!) for my maternity/birth/postpartum care. It's the best of both worlds--FREE and you pick your provider. IME in heavy military areas w/o maternity care, the OB/GYNs/Midwives accept Tricare. I didn't need a referral--when you switch regions, they'll know that there is no maternity care available and ask you for the name of the person you want to be your PCM. It can be anyone that takes Prime. Super stressful that you're dealing with this, but it could work out really well for you. If i were you, I would call the provider you like and confirm that they take Tricare Prime, and that they'll take you at 37 weeks. Then when it's time to switch regions, give their name, and ask tricare if there's anything else they need from you. If you happen to be going to Key West, let me know!


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sarah W*
> 
> Yep! Who did you see in Key West? I was at Dr. Ward's practice w/ her midwives.


Dr. Ward and Beth. Amy left when I was about 36 weeks. Even though it was the weekend and Beth wasn't on call, she just "happened" to be there when I got to the hosptial. The birth itself ended up being pretty traumatic--c-section, transfer to the NICU in miami via helicopter--but I KNOW Beth did everything she could to help me have a natural birth--she cried with me when DD's heart rate got high and they started talking section. I would birth with her again if I had the chance, and I recommend her to everyone.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

New thread!!!


----------

